# Murray 25" ride-on mower owners manual anyone?



## Texas rose (Nov 24, 2008)

Howdy folks. It's that time of year when I feel like giving my old Murray a look at before the season starts proper.

I'm on the cadge again, this time for some info on the battery that should have been fitted to the 25" cut mower - I've been using the battery off my old VW campervan so I thought I'd try to obtain a proper type for the mower - but it was missing when I got it. The only clues that I have to the size of the battery are as follows...battery tray measures 5" x 3.5" and the holding down strap about 6" x 1" bent at the top...to secure the battery I guess.

Having been sent an excellent parts document via email for an 039 chainsaw by K-B, I wonder if anyone has an owners/repair book for the old Murray 25" ride-on mower with the rear engined 8 hp Briggs and Stratton? :4-dontkno

Thanks again for your cheery support and comments.

Texas rose.:wave:


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave:Welcome back Texas :wave::wave:

Any 12 rechargeable battery that fits the space should do the job fine.

The text below is the B&S std battery - but B&S don't make batteries - they simply buy them in for their engines - I have found that battery dealers generally give a better deal than the "branded batteries" - but as I said - I am a tight wad!!:sigh: 

Another good source for smallish 12v batteries is motor bike shops - they also have little 12v rechargeable batteries

This is the B&S std battery listed on their parts list:
_"GT-Standard Battery - GTBriggs & Stratton Standard GT battery for use on engines up to 12HP.165 cold cranking amps at 0 degrees F. Length 7-3/4, width 5-3/16, height 7-5/16."_

Here is the link to the B&S parts list:
http://www.briggsandstratton.com/maint_repair/parts_supplies/details.aspx?pid=GT


----------



## Texas rose (Nov 24, 2008)

Hello MrChooks nice to hear from you.

Thank you for posting that info re, battery. 

Unfortunately the one shown is physically too big to fit into the carrier/tray that is in the engine compartment of my MURRAY 25" cut, ride-on mower.

I am toying with the idea of using a motorcycle battery but have not found one of the correct proportions/amperes power/ or the right price as yet.:sigh:

*NOW ANYONE GOT A OWNERS BOOK FOR THE MURRAY25" REAR ENGINED 8HP MOWER?? pretty please ??*ray:
Tr


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

Do you have the model number?


----------



## Texas rose (Nov 24, 2008)

k2skier said:


> Do you have the model number?



Hello k2skier, thank you for taking the trouble to reply, if you mean the model number of the mower ... I have taken all the numbers off the mower and they are:

Murray Ohio Man Comp.
4-25004X78
D of Man. 3498

On another plate:
Mountfield ride on mower.
Serial #38945

As stated above it is a Murray 25" cut ride-on mower with a 8 HP rear mounted B&S engine.

I cannot see any other numbers on the machine - if there are any more could you please point me in the relevant direction?:wink: - meanwhile I hope these ones will suffice, thank you for your input.

Kind regards,
Texas rose.


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

Your model number doesn't come up in my lists? Where are you located, is this machine outside the US?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

This should work:

http://www.apexbattery.com/wal-mart...-batteries-wal-mart-motorcycle-batteries.html

BG


----------



## Texas rose (Nov 24, 2008)

k2skier said:


> Your model number doesn't come up in my lists? Where are you located, is this machine outside the US?


Good morning *k2skier*, yes, I'm located in the Scottish border country.

I have tried all avenues in the UK for a manual, but not a sausage!

I thought that the USA would be my best bet. 

This is an old machine which works brilliantly, so I am loathe to change it, and as the old saying goes.... 'If it aint broke why fix it'? :4-dontkno

Thank you for your input.

*Basementgeek* thank you for the link.

Texas rose :wave:


----------



## manager73 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi Texas Rose

I to have purchased a Murray 25 Ride on Mower and could do with a manual, if you do happen to locate one i will gladly pay you for a photo copy

Let me know will you 

Thanks again


----------



## Texas rose (Nov 24, 2008)

manager73 said:


> Hi Texas Rose
> 
> I to have purchased a Murray 25 Ride on Mower and could do with a manual, if you do happen to locate one i will gladly pay you for a photo copy
> 
> ...


Hello manager73, still looking I'm afraid. I'll let you know if I do manage to locate one. 

Texas Rose


----------



## Texas rose (Nov 24, 2008)

manager73; Have found this on UK ebay item number: 320377651744 it is in email form...any good for your mower?

Texas Rose.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi texasrose 

I found this online ..hope it helps.


----------



## manager73 (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks texasrose & octaneman


----------



## Texas rose (Nov 24, 2008)

octaneman said:


> Hi texasrose
> 
> I found this online ..hope it helps.


Thank you octaneman, very usefull info there, but I can't see the bit that relates to a Murray ride-on mower operators manual in either of them. Are they for the B&S engines only ??

Cheers 
Texas rose


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Your welcome texasrose, you are correct, the information is only for B&S engines. I did a little more digging and I found a link : http://www.murray-europe.com/uk_pages/landing_pages/owners.html. 

Here is the U.S link: http://www.murray.com/service-support/


----------



## Texas rose (Nov 24, 2008)

manager73 said:


> Thanks texasrose & octaneman


Thanks again octanemen, that gears a bit too new for me, I'm looking for something of the 1980s era.

I've bought that UK ebay guys "email downloadable" owner/operators guff, but he can't transmit it 'til 15th June. If it's any good I'll let you know.

Texas rose. :wave:


----------



## jbowering (Oct 9, 2009)

Did you ever find a manual for the 25004x78 ?


----------



## Texas rose (Nov 24, 2008)

jbowering said:


> Did you ever find a manual for the 25004x78 ?


What does this relate to?


----------

